# Nipple/131 hole



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The day started off good but the 1-2 foot seas turned into 3-4. We made it out to the Nipple and soon Jack had are first Wahoo in the boat. About an hour later the line takes off again and we ended up with a very large Barracuda. The seas calmed down enough to where we could try are hand at deep dropping and ended up with five Golden Tile. Great trip with Jack and my neighbor Chuck. 
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Btw this trip was this past Saturday.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

it was a beautiful day. like mark said, the seas were not 1-2's as predicted.
we rock-n-rolled and found a few fish. and we will do it again:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No crap on the seas fer sure!!! Y'all did mo better then we did!!!


----------

